# ICSI at GRMU



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi, I am waiting on my first appointment to come through for GRMU for ICSI treatment and I was wondering if anyone had any positive stories about GRMU x


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

oh no hope this doesn't mean there arent any positive stories!  Got first appointment on wed 4th july and I am really nervous I know it will just be for a chat but its still the beginning really hope it works x


----------



## Keeping the faith (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi lulubee. I've just had ICSI at GRMU/GRI.  I overresponded so all my eggs were frozen, but can't fault the treatment I've had so far.  I've just started the FET process.  There's definitely some success stories out there, so don't panic.  Feels so good to be moving along doesn't it?  

Best of luck xx


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi thanks for putting my mind at ease, all my tests have came back fine however my husband has low sperm so I'm hoping I respond good to any drugs and that it works as we can't afford a 2nd go and still got til 2014 if we wait for our 2 free attempts, what happens now with your treatment?

Lu x


----------



## Keeping the faith (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, have you had your AMH tested yet?  This will indicate your response levels and drug package.  My AMH is really high (can't remember the number) so I was on the lowest drugs package which does save you a bit of cash.  Fingers and toes crossed for you.  

It's awful that waiting lists are sooo long.  I'm fed up saving for treatment all the time, but would have gone mad waiting to reach the top of the list 

I've just had my prostap injection, next app is 10/7 when I go for a scan and bloods.  Then I will start tablets for a couple of wks to thicken my womb lining.  Once it's thick enough I will be ready for transfer.  Hopefully it all goes well  

Great news that you're results are ok.  Think the male factors seems to be a bit easier to deal with.  Wishing you lots of luck.  Keep me posted.  Xxx


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

Is that GRI? x


----------



## Keeping the faith (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Lightning, yes it is.  Xx


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah its the private part within GRI basically paying to skip the queue which does really pee me off but its the cheapest place (personally i believe if they used their time and rooms to just get through the nhs list then it would only take half the time but anyway, rant over) 

Keeping the faith I had blood taken yesterday and posted it away so should know AMH levels when we go for our appointment, hope your tablets work and you don't have to wait too long x


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

ahh i had no idea sorry thanks for the info  Good luck x


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah they make it sound like a private clinic tho, thanks you too xxx


----------



## Keeping the faith (Apr 1, 2012)

Best of luck lulubee.  Keep me posted.  

Lightning, see your cycle was cancelled.  Hope you're doing okay.  Sending  .

Xxx


----------



## Keeping the faith (Apr 1, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow Lulubee xxx


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Hiya, we had our two NHS-funded cycles of ICSI at GRI.  The first cycle did not go well as they put me on some kind of experimental protocol which was abandoned the week we got our BFN.  We were really disappointed about this and did put the point across that it shouldn't perhaps count but they pretty much told us to get lost.  Tbh, other than that we found the staff great.  Our second cycle did go well but wasn't meant to be.  We went for our third cycle (private TX at GRMU) and it went even better - we had 6 great embies, transferred 2 and froze 4.  Now pregnant with twins!!!  We can't really fault the staff and they treat everyone very well.  We'd def go back if we wanted to try again.  Best of luck


----------



## Keeping the faith (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi spooh, congratulations! Great to hear a positive story.  And twins no less, how lovely   xxx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease (Oct 25, 2011)

Its lovely to hear such a positive outcome!  Good luck lulubee - you can only do your best and put your faith in the doctors and nurses.  I dont have an extensive experience of GRI, but so far everyone has been lovely xxx


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

hey havent been on this in a while completed all the paperwork just waiting to start injections in a few weeks x


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Best of luck Lulu


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

Good luck u only got a few days to go x


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

Well I had my egg retrieval today and I must admit i am in agony!  didnt expect it to hurt this much, I over responded to my drugs so they collected 26 eggs so our embryos will be getting frozen for a few months, i'm distraught I know its just a few months setback but I just want it all to be done with.

lou xxxx


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

Just phoned the lab 10 eggs successfully fertilised and ready to be frozen just gutted I need to wait 2 months now x


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear you developed OHSS but great news that you've got 10 frosties - they only freeze the very best so you've got a good chance with the FET. Relax and enjoy the next couple of months to get ready to be PUPO!!! Do you think you'll go before Xmas or will you wait for the New Year?


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks, not too sure yet when it will be going to treat myself to a very large bottle of wine as soon as I am feeling better. 

Congratulations how is motherhood suiting you?
Lou x


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Enjoy the wine while you can  

Motherhood is fantastic! Our boys were born by emergency c-section on 15th August at 37+4. Twin 1 weighed 5lbs14oz and twin 2 weighed 7lbs! Now 8 weeks old and doing very well.


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

That's excellent weights for twins, congratulations again it's nice to hear positive stories and know that it's possible, I'm having 2 embryos put back in I know the docs always go on about risks with twins or triplets but it would be amazing. Xxxxxx


----------

